# Beers and Slings



## am'z (Jul 16, 2015)

On Saturday early evening I had some nice time with my sling and my girlfriend.

We decided to go out and spend few hours sitting next to our river called Warta.

I decided to take my home made backstop and test out some 15mm steel balls with double thera band and new large leather pouch.

We had some laughs first and few *beers...*

Later I decided to finally start shooting.

After two successful shots I had the miss pleasure of finding that my steel ball during the shot, got somehow twisted in the pouch and bands... and while they passed the forks it came back to my fingers, as I was holding it with pistol grip. Fortunately the speed was decreased because of the returning motion after the fork pass, but still hurt like f***.

So remember guys:

*NEVER... I SAY NEVER MIX SLINGS WITH EVEN A DROP OF ALKOHOL.*

As I was definitely not drunk but it let me to relax to much and forget my safety rules and shooting procedure...

I was fortunate enough to not brake it, but the bleeding took almost 3 hours to maintain. As for the pictures. They were made minutes after the shot and cleaning my hand from blood. The swelling is pretty bad and I even can't tie my shoes...

We Poles used to say "Głupi to ma zawsze szczęście" - Stupid it is always lucky.

There for please be smart... as luck runs out...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

am'z said:


> *NEVER... I SAY NEVER MIX SLINGS WITH EVEN A DROP OF ALKOHOL.*


 :iono: wha ? no drinking of alcohol ? but? how am i going to make targets ! ? :drinkup:

im a practitioner of drinking responsibly and taking chances.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

am'z said:


> On Saturday early evening I had some nice time with my sling and my girlfriend.
> 
> We decided to go out and spend few hours sitting next to our river called Warta.
> 
> ...


am'z

This is a pretty serious post, and booze and shooting don't mix for sure. The twisting of a pouch/bands can lead to some serious trouble as you encountered. 15mm steel balls are about 212grns, that is a heavy ball that can be used on large game and has lots of momentum, especially when using double TBG like you were ...YIKES ! - you are very lucky you did not hurt yourself worse... glad you are OK.

wll


----------



## am'z (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks mate. I'm staing with lower cal. and single bands for a while. As soon my hand recovers ofc.

Wysłane z mojego SM-G350 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow! You will remember it!! 
But what doesn't kill you it makes you stronger! 
Take care

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Autsch ! Fast recovery


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I do not drink(only soda Pop) ~But I have had my fair share of hand & smacked fingers trying to learn the PFS shooter..I just can not do it

so gave that up..besides it taktes to long to heal..Glad you did not do any more damage to your self..speedy recovery my friend..

oh yeah I wear slip on shoes with velcro tabs ..no tying..Best to you my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad the damage was not greater. I have always followed the rule that says drinking and shooting sports do NOT mix. As a teenager on a camping trip, a buddy and I had to sneak around and tackle a drunken goof that was taking potshots with a rifle at a gasoline Coleman lantern ... the kind you have to pump up by hand. Our other friend was spread eagle inside a tent in absolute terror. (As a side note, a couple of years later this same goof put a bullet through his leg while practicing fast draw with a loaded revolver ... there just ain't no cure for stupid.) In a hunting camp, I will have a drink around the fire after supper, or maybe one beer with supper. But the rule is absolutely no drinking before shooting of any kind ... firearms, bows, slingshots ... no shooting after drinking, period.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Glad the damage was not greater. I have always followed the rule that says drinking and shooting sports do NOT mix. As a teenager on a camping trip, a buddy and I had to sneak around and tackle a drunken goof that was taking potshots with a rifle at a gasoline Coleman lantern ... the kind you have to pump up by hand. Our other friend was spread eagle inside a tent in absolute terror. (As a side note, a couple of years later this same goof put a bullet through his leg while practicing fast draw with a loaded revolver ... there just ain't no cure for stupid.) In a hunting camp, I will have a drink around the fire after supper, or maybe one beer with supper. But the rule is absolutely no drinking before shooting of any kind ... firearms, bows, slingshots ... no shooting after drinking, period.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles, you are wise beyond your years ... I have seen to many accidents happen just because, just because if you know what I mean ;- )

wll


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Sho that is pretty bad man, hope you heal soon. Don't post this on the chug n plug thread it was way too much fun watching that. I feel it is ok to have a drink or 2 and take some shots that is how I relax but yes accidents do happen I guess, maybe you should take to the BB's with that beer.

Tyrone


----------



## am'z (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm thinking of making a back stop in a beer bottle shape... xD


----------

